# trek 6.9SSL fork



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

anyone knows if trek have upgaded their forks to full carbon including the fork steerer?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

nope... the steerer is alu...

it's still the Bontrager forks and it's not Trek that upgrades them, it's Bontrager.

the XXX Lite fork, the one on my Madone SSL 5.9 has an alu steerer tube. 

you are talking about the steerer tube right?


And, it's NOT the SSL 6.9 fork, the frame is the SSL frame but the fork is from Bontrager, either the X lite or the XXX lite for the Madone series and the race lite for the other bikes or so.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

dctrwho said:


> anyone knows if trek have upgaded their forks to full carbon including the fork steerer?


yes, i do. for the answer, see below.


uzziefly said:


> nope... the steerer is alu...
> 
> it's still the Bontrager forks and it's not Trek that upgrades them, it's Bontrager.
> 
> ...


correct, the steerer will (as always with bontrager) be made of aluminum. and there won't be a race xxx lite fork anymore. if you check the trek-website, they will supply even their top-end bikes with the not-exactly-top-end fork race x lite from bontrager. the reason for that is the fact that apparently the xxx lite forks weren't much lighter than the x lite - rumours talk about approximately 20g. so, bontrager said a weight saving of 20g is not worth the efforts of having 2 different fork models, especially when you consider variations in weight (depending on the producer, we're talking about +/- 10%).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

they stopped making xxx lite forks? I didn't know that... 

They should make forks with OCLV 55 like my frame is made of!! and the new defense grade high modulus carbon.. That'll make em lighter...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> they stopped making xxx lite forks? I didn't know that...
> 
> They should make forks with OCLV 55 like my frame is made of!! and the new defense grade high modulus carbon.. That'll make em lighter...


i agree. but apparently that didn't make them much lighter. well, not enough...  when trek first published their 2007 range, the top models were equipped with the xxx lite fork. some weeks ago, they changed the specifications on their websites. now even the top models are supplied with the slightly heavier and cheaper x lite forks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

i think it's a website error.. really.
coz for 06, the website says the forks on the Madones are the X Lite forks but in reality, when you check the bikes out at the LBS or so, the decals on teh fork clearly says XXX Lite.. So yeah... 

And, the XXX Lite forks are still listed on Bontrager's website. awww heck, you want a lighter bike, get ZG brakes  But the XXX lite forks are supposed to be stiffer as well though..


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks guys,thats the info i was looking for.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

no prob


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> i think it's a website error.. really.
> coz for 06, the website says the forks on the Madones are the X Lite forks but in reality, when you check the bikes out at the LBS or so, the decals on teh fork clearly says XXX Lite.. So yeah...
> 
> And, the XXX Lite forks are still listed on Bontrager's website.


believe me, it's no website error! and bontrager's website not really up to date...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Daddy yo yo said:


> believe me, it's no website error! and bontrager's website not really up to date...



So how then can you explain the XXX Lite forks on the Madone 5.9SL 2006 version that I saw at my LBS? :idea:


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> So how then can you explain the XXX Lite forks on the Madone 5.9SL 2006 version that I saw at my LBS? :idea:


well, i'm talking about 2007, you're talking about 2006!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Daddy yo yo said:


> well, i'm talking about 2007, you're talking about 2006!



well, that changes things then


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

my 06 was a project one i didnt get a xxx lite, this was in april 06


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

i told ya, race x lite fork on the top-end ssl 6.9 frameset:


----------

